# Rheingau-Gebückweg-Tour 2010 von Uwe. Die Legende lebt weiter



## Mr Cannondale (11. April 2010)

Rheingau-Gebückweg-Tour 2010 von Uwe. Die Legende lebt weiter
und es  sind noch Plätze frei !
ein weiteres Highlight im diesjährigen Clubkalender kündigt sich an.
ch habe auch dieses Jahr keine Mühen gescheut und lade am

01.05.02.05.2010
zur 
Rheingau-Gebückweg-Tour 
ein.
Worum geht es genau?

Ganz einfach: Der Gebückweg, ehemals ein Verbindungsweg entlang einer Verteidigungsanlage im Rheingau, verläuft in Nord-Süd-Richtung auf den Höhen des Rheintaunus zwischen Hausen v.d. Höhe und dem Wispertal. Hat man einmal hinter Schlangenbad den Taunusgrat erreicht, verläuft der Weg mehr oder weniger eben, am Schluss sogar bergab ins Tal der Wisper. 

Hier stellt sich dann die Frage: Beinhart oder nicht?

Denn ab hier scheidet sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Die Müden oder weniger Trainierten rollen von hier aus an den Rhein, überqueren den Fluss mit der Fähre und erklimmen das Morgenbachtal, um bald darauf das Ziel, die Gerhardshöfe im Binger Wald, erreicht zu haben. Die richtig Beinharten hängen noch ein paar Kilometer und Höhenmeter dran, fahren bis Lorchhausen und erreichen dann später ebenfalls die Gerhartshöfe. Am Abend steht als Abschluss ein geselliges Beisammensein mit Grillen und je nach Wetterlage ein zünftiges Lagerfeuer an.

Nach einer mehr oder weniger kurzen Nacht und einem reichhaltigen Frühstück 
erklimmen wir den Salzkopf und fahren durch das Rheihessische Hügelland gemütlich 
zurrück nach Mainz- Wiesbaden

Die Länge der großen Samstagsrunde beträgt ca. 80km und ~ 1900 Hm.
Die Länge der kleinen Samstagsrunde beträgt ca. 50km und 1000 Hm

Da die ganze Aktion als 2-Tages-Tour ausgelegt ist, habe ich 10 Schlafplätze geblockt:
es ist aber auch möglich, bis zu 18 Personen unter zu bringen

1 Einzelzimmer, die Ferienwohnung mit 3 Doppelbetten, 3 Doppelzimmer mit der Option von jeweils einem Zustellbett, 1 Doppelzimmer ohne die vorige Option. 
Zusätzlich ist es möglich, im Frühstücksraum auf Isomatten zu nächtigen.
D.h. regulär ist die Teilnehmerzahl an dieser Tour erstmal auf 10 Personen limitiert. 
Allso frühgenug melden, um evtl. mehr Personen unter zu bringen 
Pauschalpreis incl. Frühstück p. P. 30 uro
Ach ja: 
Start: 01.05.2009 10.00 Uhr Schiersteiner Hafen, Parkplatz Kleinaustr. (üblicher Treffpunkt der Samstags-Biketreffs)
Die Tour ist für alle Beinharte geeignet, da bei entsprechender Resonanz verschiedene Leistungsgruppen gebildet werden können. Der Schwerpunkt des Events liegt eindeutig auf dem gemeinsamen Erlebnis und nicht im Gewinnen irgendwelcher Preise.
Eine Anmeldung zur Tour gilt als verbindlich.
Anmelden könnt Ihr Euch bei mir per Mail:
[email protected]
Den Gepäcktransport übernimmt Wolfgang Wann
Der Link zur Gebücktour 09:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=395118​


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (12. April 2010)

Moin Uwe,

wie schon versprochen, gibt's ne Anmedung, aber erst mal nur für eine Person . Und wehe ich bin dieses Jahr wieder so platt wie beim letzten Mal !!!!

Freu mich drauf!

LG Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (12. April 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> .... Und wehe ich bin dieses Jahr wieder so platt wie beim letzten Mal !!!!
> 
> Freu mich drauf!
> 
> LG Marion



Ich treibe Dich dann an, keine Sorge.
Hat der Drückbert keine lust?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (12. April 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Moin Uwe,
> 
> wie schon versprochen, gibt's ne Anmedung, aber erst mal nur für eine Person . Und wehe ich bin dieses Jahr wieder so platt wie beim letzten Mal !!!!
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, du bist dabei und dieses Jahr fahren wir etwas lockerer durchs Gebück


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (13. April 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Ich treibe Dich dann an, keine Sorge.
> Hat der Drückbert keine lust?



Da wär mir doch ausnahmsweise abschleppen lieber als antreiben... 

Drückbert ist doch tatsächlich der Meinung, daß ein Spanischkurs karriereförderlicher ist als die Gebückweggrenzerfahrung....tztztztz


----------



## matthias2003 (13. April 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Da wär mir doch ausnahmsweise abschleppen lieber als antreiben...
> 
> Drückbert ist doch tatsächlich der Meinung, daß ein Spanischkurs karriereförderlicher ist als die Gebückweggrenzerfahrung....tztztztz



Die wichtigsten Sätze kann ich Ihm unterwegs beibringen:
ola, 
uno cerveza por favor.
Tienen una mesa para catorce beinharto?
Te quiero como se quiere al dinero

allerdings musste ich grad spicken


----------



## Bettina (13. April 2010)

Ich hoffe euch ist klar, dass ihr immer auf mich warten müsst!
Ich werde wieder ein zweifarben-Rad fahren  aber leider ein ganz anderes als am Wochenende .

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Boris79 (13. April 2010)

Bin auch dabei

Liebe Grüße Boris


----------



## Rockside (16. April 2010)

Bin auch dabei.

Grüsse, Rolf


----------



## rumblestilz (19. April 2010)

Bin nur den ersten Tag dabei. Ob mit (lange Runde) oder ohne (kurze Runde) Schmerzen entscheid ich dann spontan. 
Frank


----------



## Volker65 (21. April 2010)

Komme auch mit.Möchte die lange Samstagsrunde fahren.
Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (27. April 2010)

Letzte info zur Gebücktour, angemeldet sind:

Übernachtungen:
bettina k
thomas v
clemens w
rolf b
mathias k
dieter g
marion s
boris k
volker w
frank p

Mitfahrer:
thomas k
torsten d
frank r

Dann macht mal den Sonnentanz, damit wir nicht allzu nass werden
Besser wäre ein leichter Sonnenbrand​


----------



## Steve37 (27. April 2010)

Hallo Uwe!

Das mit dem Wetter paßt schon.

Reicht es, wenn wir um 9:45 Uhr am Treffpunkt in Wiesbaden sind?

Gruß Wolfgang u. Kevin


----------



## Rike75 (27. April 2010)

äähhh stop mal......ich bin doch auch angemeldet!!!! 

Bis Samstag dann

Rike


----------



## Mr Cannondale (27. April 2010)

Rike75 schrieb:


> äähhh stop mal......ich bin doch auch angemeldet!!!!
> 
> Bis Samstag dann
> 
> Rike



hab ich wohl verschwitzt
es wird zwar etwas eng, geht aber in Ordnung


----------



## Mr Cannondale (30. April 2010)

Allerletzte info zur Gebücktour, angemeldet sind:

Übernachtungen:
bettina k
thomas v
clemens w
rolf b
mathias k
dieter g
marion s
boris k
volker w
rike

Mitfahrer:
thomas k
torsten d
frank r
frank p

Wir übernachten in einer Pension, ihr braucht nur Sachen zum Wechseln mitzunehmen
kein Schlafsack etc.!​


----------



## Bettina (1. Mai 2010)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> .... verschwitzt



 Arghh, unsere Gebete wurden erhört, es ist nicht mehr so trocken und heiß auf den Trails. 

Aber so ein bischen Fango ist gut für die Haut und unser Altersdurchschnitt liegt ja wieder über 30 

bis nachher, und: kneifen gilt nicht! 

Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (1. Mai 2010)

Bis gleich, wie es aussieht, ist der Schauer bis 10 Uhr durch und dann kommt die Sonne durch


----------



## rumblestilz (2. Mai 2010)

Na, da bin ich mal der erste Rückmelder (wo ich doch nur gestern mitgefahren bin): Schee wars und besonders nass wurden wir auch nicht.  Danke an Uwe für das Guiden, und ein besonders dickes Danke an Knopfbert für die (leider vergebliche) Brillenrettungs-Aktion!  Hast mindestens einen Liter Cola bei mir gut!
Gruß, Frank


----------



## matthias2003 (2. Mai 2010)

Schee wars!! 2 Tage mit einer netten Truppe zu verbringen war wieder mal ein beinhartes Vergnügen 
Danke nochmal an Uwe für das Organisieren und Guiden.

Da wäre noch eine Frage offen:
Ist der Budenheimer Schönwetterfahrer wohl trocken nach Hause gekommen ??

@rumblestilz
Weizen und Cola ist out, Rotwein ist grad der Favorit 


Matthias


----------



## Raschauer (2. Mai 2010)

Ja es war echt schee Ich bin froh das ich doch mitfahren konnte auch wenn ich euch mit meinem Rücken genervt habe
Danke an Uwe fürs guiden und organisieren
Ein Dank auch an Wolfgang und Kevin für das Packesel spielen

Bis bald
Gruß
Clemens

Wo bekommt man eigentlich Wildsautropfen her?


----------



## rumblestilz (2. Mai 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Rotwein ist grad der Favorit


Na, da weiß ich doch, wie dem Mann geholfen werden kann ...


----------



## Mr Cannondale (3. Mai 2010)

Schee wars mit so viel netten Beinharten durch den Taunus und Hunsrück zu fahren
Der Wettergott hats noch relativ gut mit uns gemeint:
am Samstag nut etwas feucht von oben und am Sonntag dem Regen immer hinterher, ohne nass zu werden
Sogar das Lagerfeuer war perfekt
Bis zum nächsten Gebücktour 2011​


----------



## grosser (3. Mai 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> da wäre noch eine frage offen:
> Ist der budenheimer schönwetterfahrer wohl trocken nach hause gekommen ??
> 
> Matthias



nö!


----------



## Rockside (3. Mai 2010)

Da kann ich dem nur zustimmen.
War ne klasse Tour im Gebück mit netten Beinharten in die kommende Saison hinein. Nass ging's los, dann wurde es glücklicherweise wetterseitig immer besser und sind ganz trocken wieder zurückgekommen. Und diesmal hatten wir auch das Lagerfeuer nicht vergessen, im Vergleich zu Vorjahr.

Danke an Uwe für die rundum gelungene Orga und vorallem auch für's Guiden durch die Gefilden.

Gerne beim nächsten mal wieder,

Gruss, Rolf


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (3. Mai 2010)

Nachdem ich dieses Jahr vernüftigerweise die Tag-1-"Light"-Variante mit 1300hm gewählt habe, hab ich durchweg nur positives zu berichteten und kann mich vor allem auch noch daran erinnern  . 

Hoffe das Problem am Gepäckfahrzeug ist wieder behoben ?!

Danke an Uwe, Wolfgang und Kevin!!!

Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Marion


----------



## Mr Cannondale (9. Mai 2010)

Hier gibts die Bilder
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/29431


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (12. Mai 2010)

Ja, ein wirklich nettes Wochenende, gemütlich gefahren, gutes Wetter, schöner Abend.
Nur das nasse Zimmer häte nicht unbedingt sein müßen  ))))

Thomas


----------

